# [Solved] Corrupted SSD

## Jaglover

I have a motherboard (not very new) that seems to corrupt SSD drives but works great with old fashioned drives. Does it make any sense?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## imaginasys

I suggest you read carefully the following : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSD.

More details would help : what motherboard, cpu, filesystem, type of controller, ssd info, fstab ????

Regards,

            BT   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Troubleshooting

what file system are you using bud?  does the drive format back to functional?  did you check for firmware problems with the drive online?  did you check for motherboard bios updates?

----------

## Jaglover

Alright, this is not like it's my first SSD. All my boxes have SSD for / and most of them have a regular drives for /home. But this one keeps acting up. First SSD got corrupted about in a month of service and surprisingly enough the port it was connected to went dead, too. So I took another SSD and connected it to another port. Another month and same thing happened, port dead, SSD corrupted. I can run fsck on it and recover the filesystem ... mostly, there seems to be nothing wrong with SSD's - hardware wise, they can be reused and show up healthy. 

Motherboard - Acrosser AR-B5891 Micro-ATX desktop board

CPU - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400

SATA controller Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

Filesystem is Ext4

SSD is Transcend TS128GSSD25S-M - all my boxes have same SSD and all are running happily and are _not_ killing SATA ports

I'm not taking any chances right now with only two functional SATA ports left, switched back to conventional HDD for / (man is it slow).

Just wondering, has anybody had a weird problem like this?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

How old is the power supply on the system where the ssd's are having problems?

I ask because I've had them go bad at 4-5 year mark, they didn't quit, but things started happening with the ports that the disks were attached to on the mb

----------

## Jaglover

PS is not very new, either. I will check out the voltages under load to see if they are within specs ... tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone for replies.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I'm not sure if it's the voltages or amps but they definitely go bad with age or heat, over amping, etc

Mine worked fine 99% of the time, but I would occasionally have a drop and reconnect of the drive. 

It did wind up causing a few bad sectors to appear, but once I replaced the power supply and re-zeroed the drive they've been fine..

----------

## Jaglover

It was the SATA controller on motherboard going bad, as of today all four ports are malfunctioning.

----------

